# A southern boy just a S.H.I.T. ing



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Somehow, I feel strange with the thread title, but it make prefect sense!!

I finally made it to the west coast, after several starts and stalls. I let Pnoon know, but he was out of town, and directed me to Rick (galaga). After exchanging PMs and phone numbers, I was able to find my way to Rick and Pat's home early Thursday night. Rick and I were met by Mike (JR Mike), and we picked up Steve (SDMate) on the way to a local restaurant. Upon arriving at Callahan's, we were quickly seated, and soon joined by Bob (BeerBob).

I had some stomach unrest from an unplanned afternoon nap, and did not want to risk an upset that would effect my smoking ability later, so I stuck to liquid only, but was impressed with the meals ordered by, and served to my hosts.

After the meal, we eased back to Rick's house, and quickly got down to the business of lighting up. We were soon joined by Bob. Of course, no herf is complete without a few swapped cigars, and I got hit hard by all four fellows and had the s.h.i.t. bombed out of me!!!!! A nice Ryj, a fine Partagas, a Cuaba, and a Ramon Allones all were quickly passed my way.

I had to bug out by about 8 pm when my wife called and let me know her and her co-worker were finished, and waiting for me to pick them up.

I have to give props to Rick, Mike, Steve and Bob for hospitality that I find more and more is special within this community, but considered ordinary by those extending that hospitality. Thanks to all four of these BOTL for inviting me into your home and inner circle to share a brief chance at fellowship that will be remembered til the end days!! Anyone that has a chance to travel to the San Diego area should make the effort to hook-up for the ever-standing Thursday night get together. Just remember to bring some "return-fire" ammo, cause the S.H.I.T. crew is already locked and loaded, and ready fire first and then for effect as necessary!!!!

I have high hopes that I will be back in this area in the next month or so, and will have a chance to re-connect with one or all of these BOTL.

And, this time, I will have substantial ammo for an adequate return fire!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds great Cliff. The OBD and company are a great bunch of fellers. Bet Peter was miffed that he couldn't have joined in the festivities. Kewl stuff brother.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like a great time all around!!:tu:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry I missed you, Cliff. 
It sounds like the rest of the SD crew took good care of you.
Rest assured, I plan to be around the next time you make it out our way.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am happy for you and a tad envious, Cliff! Sounds like a great time, glad you made it out to see the S.H.I.T Crew! :tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

glad you enjoyed yerself mate..:tu
can't wait for the return visit:ss:al:ss


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

SDmate said:


> glad you enjoyed yerself mate..:tu
> can't wait for the return visit:ss:al:ss


Your lucky bro they NEVER invite me down South :bn

Go to LAX next time leave the old guys behind:tu

Rob


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

It was awesome to have you there!

Cliff was more then prepared to hang with the S.H.I.T. crew, he opened right up and it was almost as though he was running the show that night. Come back anytime!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad you could make it Sir, twas a pleasure to meet you.. Rob, go eat a burger....

Just a note, Bob was over in AZ. SD Beerman, AKA Larry, was our host at the Pub. Come back anytime Cliff -- Let GoRob know when you are going to be down, I getting tired of his whining(you've got an open invitation to come down anytime Rob).....


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

gorob23 said:


> Your lucky bro they NEVER invite me down South :bn
> 
> Go to LAX next time leave the old guys behind:tu
> 
> Rob


Heck, Rob............

We are having a herf this Friday night. You are invited, and would be welcome. Heck of a drive from central CA to central Bama, but bring it on!!!:tu


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

galaga said:


> Glad you could make it Sir, twas a pleasure to meet you.. Rob, go eat a burger....
> 
> Just a note, Bob was over in AZ. SD Beerman, AKA Larry, was our host at the Pub. Come back anytime Cliff -- Let GoRob know when you are going to be down, I getting tired of his whining(you've got an open invitation to come down anytime Rob).....


Sorry, Larry. As I posted the thread, I was thinking to myself that it was Beerman, not beerbob, but failed to correct this until it was too late.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Damn, sorry I missed ya Cliff. Uncle Sam had me busy cutting circles in the ocean just off the coast...  Hope to catch you another time.


----------

